# Livery near Lancaster University?



## Frecklescharm (20 August 2016)

Hi all, 

Will be starting at Lancaster University in October and need somewhere to keep my very well behaved/quiet 13"1 Dartmoor hill pony for the next 4 years. Ideally within walking distance or a short cycle/bus ride from the university campus as I currently do not drive. I am from Exeter so I am not familiar at all with the area. Would ideally like to keep her on DIY and would need some turn out.

Could anyone help with recommendations?

Thank you


----------



## susanrich (5 October 2016)

Hi. Wondered if you found somewhere ?


----------



## shadeofshyness (5 October 2016)

Unless it's changed since I was there 2005-08, there's nothing within walking distance - that goes for everything and not just horsey stuff! The uni is on top of a hill away from the city, with buses going into the centre regularly, but not going through any countryside that way. But Google is throwing up one yard called EW Equestrian Services on the way into Lancaster, by the Booths supermarket. I don't remember it from when I was there, but it would be about 20 minutes on the bus route.


----------



## susanrich (6 October 2016)

E.w. Equestrian. Recently had strangles. Not sure if all the horses are clear. 
Jim Holmes at West view has stables.


----------



## LHIS (7 October 2016)

I know Jim Holmes personally, I rode one of his horses when I was at university there.  You can find West View on Facebook, and contact him via that.  He has stables and turnout, with road hacking on the doorstep.  No school but had a small field that a few people rode in from time to time.  
Otherwise you'll need a car to look further afield.


----------



## Frecklescharm (9 October 2016)

Hiya


----------



## Frecklescharm (9 October 2016)

susanrich said:



			E.w. Equestrian. Recently had strangles. Not sure if all the horses are clear. 
Jim Holmes at West view has stables.
		
Click to expand...

Hiya are you able to PM me? X


----------



## susanrich (13 October 2016)

Frecklescharm said:



			Hiya
		
Click to expand...

  I would if I knew how... 



Frecklescharm said:



			Hiya are you able to PM me? X
		
Click to expand...


----------



## susanrich (13 October 2016)

No idea how to pm..


----------

